# Getting a NIE



## silverdales (Sep 14, 2008)

Hello
I want to get a NIE I got the form, have a address in Spain (my parents holiday apt) which I visit every 3-4 weeks, but noone lives there.

I wish to get a NIE for lower bank charges, getting a motorway tag and buying stuff such as a PAYG phone.

I know I need to take my form, 2 photos, several photocopies and time, but I am reading someplaces they need a reason for the application what is the best reason I could give? 
Should I say I now live in Spain (I almost do)! or what do you think, I could change my bank address so I could show bank details with the spanish address, I have 2 accounts at 2 diffrent banks.

Cheers
Steve


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

You won't get lower bank charges because of the NIE. If you have Residencia, then you won't pay the same charges as an expat without one - according to my bank manager!

Never heard of a motorway tag, what are you referring to? There are booths that you pay at as you pass through on toll motorways, is this what you mean?

Do you have a Padron? Have you applied for Residencia? Presuming you're from the UK, have you declared to UK tax authorities that you're emigrating? What about health care?

Apologies for the questions, just trying to help!


----------



## silverdales (Sep 14, 2008)

Sorry didnt make myself clear! 
The bank say if I have a nie then it can be inputted into the system and then the annual fee is waived as if I was living in Spain, I guess the system thinks I am in Spain then.
The motorway tag is the ViaT system - so you can pass by the toll booths and its deducted from your account automatically. - handy when I drive our car there which is a RHD but I am on my own!!

I am still have my job in the UK and will keep doing so but I work a strange shift system and will spend more time in Spain!



Pasanada said:


> You won't get lower bank charges because of the NIE. If you have Residencia, then you won't pay the same charges as an expat without one - according to my bank manager!
> 
> Never heard of a motorway tag, what are you referring to? There are booths that you pay at as you pass through on toll motorways, is this what you mean?


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Never heard of the NIE being beneficial to waiving charges and I've been in Spain for 5 yrs!!

Not heard of the ViaT system either but then I always pay cash when driving through tolls. Word of warning, are you intending on keeping your UK (I presume! car? If so, you would need to inform DVLA and re-register it to Spanish plates; you won't want the Guardia Civil stopping you!


----------



## silverdales (Sep 14, 2008)

My Dad has the car re-reg in hand apparantly 6mths is safe if the papers are in order (which they are) luckily!
They see the tax disc is OK and normally just wave me through, although I see soo many cars with out of date or no tax discs!



Pasanada said:


> Never heard of the NIE being beneficial to waiving charges and I've been in Spain for 5 yrs!!
> 
> Not heard of the ViaT system either but then I always pay cash when driving through tolls. Word of warning, are you intending on keeping your UK (I presume! car? If so, you would need to inform DVLA and re-register it to Spanish plates; you won't want the Guardia Civil stopping you!


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Yes, 6 months is correct and like yourself, I've seen vehicles in Spain that are illegal; this makes my blood boil!!

I know of some expats who drive down to Gibraltar for the day so they can re-enter Spain and keep the vehicles for another 6 months on Spanish soil - but why not save yourself the hassle and become legal? The mind boggles!!!


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Pasanada said:


> Yes, 6 months is correct and like yourself, I've seen vehicles in Spain that are illegal; this makes my blood boil!!
> 
> I know of some expats who drive down to Gibraltar for the day so they can re-enter Spain and keep the vehicles for another 6 months on Spanish soil - but why not save yourself the hassle and become legal? The mind boggles!!!


The old exit / entry scam doesn't work any more .... the authorities here got wise to it. If they think you have done that to avoid the procedures you may still end up with a confiscation and fine 

I've never heard of an NIE benefitting anyone as regards bank charges etc. We have been non resident and resident with an NIE & bank account and the only difference was the annual Non resident certification charge they used to make.


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

Stravinsky said:


> I've never heard of an NIE benefitting anyone as regards bank charges etc. We have been non resident and resident with an NIE & bank account and the only difference was the annual Non resident certification charge they used to make.


My experience is that Bank charges are much higher if you don't have an NIE, but charges do vary from bank to bank.


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Stravinsky said:


> The old exit / entry scam doesn't work any more .... the authorities here got wise to it. If they think you have done that to avoid the procedures you may still end up with a confiscation and fine


Good job I'm a good law abiding girl then!


----------



## silverdales (Sep 14, 2008)

I guess we can presume that all these cars we see with no tax have no MOT and/or insurance? there is so many and some of the people look quite well to do!! Personally I wouldnt take the risk some of those policeman look scarey!

Anywhere back to the NIE does anyone who has gone through the process know the best reason for saying you want one?


----------



## silverdales (Sep 14, 2008)

I have a now read somewhere that you have to go to the bank to pay a small charge first and then take a copy of the paying in record to the police station with you.?







silverdales said:


> I guess we can presume that all these cars we see with no tax have no MOT and/or insurance? there is so many and some of the people look quite well to do!! Personally I wouldnt take the risk some of those policeman look scarey!
> 
> Anywhere back to the NIE does anyone who has gone through the process know the best reason for saying you want one?


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

silverdales said:


> I have a now read somewhere that you have to go to the bank to pay a small charge first and then take a copy of the paying in record to the police station with you.?


This is a 100% standard way of paying Civil Service fees.


----------



## Raffer (May 30, 2008)

i need help in 2005 i got an NIE number but it never come through the post or i have no way of knowing what the number is i had a guy come in to work from the town hall and sort it out for me, now im planning on returning to spain i will require it can i just get another one or how do i find out what it is


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Raffer said:


> i need help in 2005 i got an NIE number but it never come through the post or i have no way of knowing what the number is i had a guy come in to work from the town hall and sort it out for me, now im planning on returning to spain i will require it can i just get another one or how do i find out what it is



It doesn't come through the post .... you have to go and collect it.
At the local police station we had to apply for duplicates as we lost them some time ago, and on giving our names and passport numbers he was able to find us on the system and print out new certificates free of charge


----------



## silverdales (Sep 14, 2008)

Apparantly the Police station in Denia where you get the NIE from has moved - anyone know where to?
cheers


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

silverdales said:


> apparantly the police station in denia where you get the nie from has moved - anyone know where to?
> Cheers


the town hall should!


----------

